# [REQ] Sarasota FLA



## Geronimo (May 9, 2004)

I am heading there in a few days for about two weeks for business.  Only there for one weekend but am heading up to Tampa Bay to visit family.  I guess I am looking for suggestions for M thru Friday in town type of stuff.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 11, 2004)

I have not been to Sarasota in some time myself. 

The John Ringling Museum of Art, Camera use to be allowed with no flash, except for the room with the visiting displays, it also so has a nice Italy court yard. Ringling built it as a private museum and donated or willed it to state.


----------



## sarasotarolla (Jun 19, 2004)

ha,  i just registered and what do i see, my hometown, well i live here and im not into photo yet but im takin a photo class next year in 11th grade, ask me some questions about sarasota if u want


----------

